# John Hodgson posing briefs, tan etc



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Just so you know my fiance Sarah Whitney has her own business set up offering all competition Tans (Pro Tan, Jan Tana, Liquid sun rayz etc). Also excellent quality posing briefs (the ones I wore at the BGP were the best I have ever had great cut and fit) and Bikinis. For more details visit www.showtimetan.co.uk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought I recognised that back on the pro cut briefs

I took the pics it's me training partner lol def great quality trunks and I'm def gonna be ordering when I compete next year


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Which tan did you use for the BGP John?


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

I used Pro Tan and then back stage instead of oil used Pro Tan quick bronze.....This has given me the best colour I have had. Also used this at the Mr Olympia 2009. Just make sure for a least a week before hand you skin scrub daily and the tan will go on perfect.

When you order with Sarah or Maria at www.showtimetan.co.uk they will explain in full how to use the tans best. If someone wanted my opinion they only have to ask Sarah if they can speak with me its no problem.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice one, thanks. I'll give your Mrs a phone for advice when I order.

Cheers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

OK will email as need some new trunks


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

John, just so you know the 'standard cut briefs' section link doesn't work, it just links to the image.


----------

